# Cheat Sheet for F10



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

*My F10 Cheat sheet*

Thank you everyone for the good information on this Forum...

See attached my consolidated cheat sheet, it is originally based on Shawn Sheridan sheet by I added some of my own findings as well as some from other on different websites.

You can see what worked and what did not on my 2011 550i. Note that my 550i has all the Canadian version options except for the Active cruise control and the rear entertainment.

There are 3 or 4 more options that I would really like to make work:

1- BMW Live and Internet
2- Funktion_AutomaticDriveawayRelease - remove parking brake automatically when selecting drive or reverse, it does not work for me
3- Sound on Lane Departure Warning - I did not find any code yet for this
4- Night vision pedestrian warning in the backgroud and automatically on - coding did not work, its missing a few key parameters in my NIVI ECM
5- I would have liked to have the ambiant light level control independant from the dash lighting but the slider does not work!

Can someone help? Shawn, give me an e-mail if you would like the native MS-Excel file of the Cheat Sheet!

Regards,

BMWGCYR


----------



## R1nZX (Jun 7, 2013)

Nicely formatted. Thanks for posting this, I think the original is getting a bit dated. When I programmed my car I tried to consolidate from three different sources.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

R1nZX said:


> Nicely formatted. Thanks for posting this, I think the original is getting a bit dated. When I programmed my car I tried to consolidate from three different sources.


Version 3 is quite dated now. Version 4 is in the works, but I can't guess when I will get around to releasing it. Just not enough time to dedicate to it.


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

*F10 Cheat Sheet*

Hi Shawn,

Your v3.0 Cheat Sheet and your coding instructions were a fantastic source to start my own coding. :thumbup:

would you be willing to share what you intend to update in the V4.0 Cheat Sheet version, I volunteer to update the file if you provide the codes you have discovered since V3.0.

Thank you for the good work and best regards,

BMWGCYR


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwgcyr said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Your v3.0 Cheat Sheet and your coding instructions were a fantastic source to start my own coding. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


It's not as simple as that. The introduction of NBT complicated things, and I am taking my time to account for the differences. It will be ready soon enough.


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, I am anxiously waiting for CHeat Sheet V4.0 as I have tried everything I wanted from v3.0 and the diferent findings from multiple forums... As well as some of my own findings. 

I screwed up a few things and nneded to revert all ECUs to original to recover my Lane Departure and Night Vision. But I quickly recoded everything I liked.

Some fabulous options like Auto High Beam, Door unlocks on stopping the engine, automatic folding mirror, closing trunk with button and keyfob, navigation off on opening door and more...

Regards,

Guy


----------



## Telefax (Nov 14, 2012)

Seems like RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_1-4 has nothing common with rain sensor sensitivity... It just changes the sensitivity of light sensor settings werte parameters in RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ section.


RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_1 changes "normal" parameter settings
RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_2 changes "empfindlich" 
RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_3 changes "sehr_empfindlich"
RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_4 changes "unempfindlich"


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

Shawn,
Would you like any help reviewing and checking V4? There are enough coders with the years and configurations covered that all may be able to help you in some small way. Since we all benefit, we should all help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MWPos said:


> Shawn,
> Would you like any help reviewing and checking V4? There are enough coders with the years and configurations covered that all may be able to help you in some small way. Since we all benefit, we should all help.


Thanks, but I don't need help, I just need some time to dedicate to it.


----------



## Ollie528 (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not maintain the online Cheat Sheet; however, I authored the original, .PDF versions 1, 2, 3, and version 4 which is pending release.
> 
> My intent with the Year Column and "X" was to identify which FDL Codes were confirmed to work on each production model year; however, it proved to be a futile effort as each Model Year, BMW has 3 distinct sub periods of production where changes can occur, as well as there are too many other variables in each cars configuration, as well as differences with ISTA/P versions, all of which combined makes it far too difficult to track which codes work on which model year and production period, and with which options.
> 
> In the pending version 4, I have already removed the model year information, and if I know an FDL Code has some sort of requirement, be it date or option code or dependent upon other FDL Codes, I simply make note of this in the Description field.


Any update on version 4.0 cheat codes?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ollie528 said:


> Any update on version 4.0 cheat codes?


No, still working on it as time permits...


----------



## Ollie528 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Updates to excel file*



gstephens said:


> *
> Click Here for F10 Cheat Sheet
> * (Opens google spread sheet)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the excel file. I updated a few things (highlighted in yellow and marked with red text) that I found applied to my 2013 5-series. This may avoid other people having the same confusion I did. Hopefully the author will consider including some of these edits in their next version, if they approve.

I really enjoy this forum and its collective wisdom. Please accept my small contribution - I will send more updates as I get more comfortable with programming.


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

Ollie528 said:


> Thanks for the excel file. I updated a few things (highlighted in yellow and marked with red text) that I found applied to my 2013 5-series. This may avoid other people having the same confusion I did. Hopefully the author will consider including some of these edits in their next version, if they approve.
> 
> I really enjoy this forum and its collective wisdom. Please accept my small contribution - I will send more updates as I get more comfortable with programming.


Here is my own update for a 2011 F10 550i, I added a few columns 
1st column 'Works" is a status for my F10 (yes, No, no need, to test and not found)
Column "Function" is used for grouping functions together (works great in Excell)

and new colour codes:
Brown = Added from the V3.0 Sheet Cheat
Yellow = Does not work on my F10
Green = Coded and working
Grey = Not tested


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

PM sent to g4movtpt, I shared a link to the Excel file


----------



## sicce (Oct 24, 2010)

gshot said:


> Can I get this updated sheet for the F10?


Can I get a copy of the cheat sheet as well please. I just got a 2014 535i

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sicce said:


> Can I get a copy of the cheat sheet as well please. I just got a 2014 535i
> 
> Thanks


Hmm...the Google Spreadsheet is in Post #1, and the .pdf version is just two posts up in Post #53, so what other "copy" are you looking for?


----------



## sicce (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry, I was just being lazy, I see them now.:thumbup:


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

sicce said:


> Can I get a copy of the cheat sheet as well please. I just got a 2014 535i
> 
> Thanks


Give me you e-mail address, I will share an updated Excel version of the cheat Sheet with built in filtering that is very convenient to organize your printouts for your coding sessions!

Regards,

Guy


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

sicce said:


> Sorry, I was just being lazy, I see them now.:thumbup:


PM Sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwgcyr said:


> Give me you e-mail address, I will share an updated Excel version of the cheat Sheet with built in filtering that is very convenient to organize your printouts for your coding sessions!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Guy


Why not just post it here in the thread?


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why not just post it here in the thread?


Hi Shawn and others,

I am using dropbox to share the Excel file and our main advantage is that the folder and files become collaborative and subscribers receive a warning if someone makes an update to it or add something to the folder. No more link to an outdated file.

The drawback is that I need the subscriber e-mail address.

For those of you who still want to share my dropbox folder, participate in the evolution and always get the most up to date file, please send me your e-mail and I will be very happy to share. (another advantage of sharing dropbox is that for every new dropbox user, a 1GB space bonus is given to both the person who referred you and yourself)

For others, here is a link to the Excel file. LINK But this one is static and you will not be warned when there are updates.

I have built into the Excel spreadsheet a checklist and a macro to filter the main page to only what you need. The printout becomes easier to read and you gain in efficiency by not always parsing through unnecessary data with your eyes. My experience with Coding an entire car is conclusive. (see the attached jpeg)

I can also share a CSV copy if you do not have MS-Excel, let me know. I included a PDF as well in this message.

All of this is possible because of all the discoveries and good work performed by Shawnsheridan, Jeg23 and many others. Apart form a few codes I found myself, I just consolidated what I have read on the web and on this excellent forum. The file is my small contribution and I consider it to belong to all the people of this forum.

Regards,

Guy Cyr


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

I have sent Dropbox invite to everyone who asked me for it, let me know if you did not get it or if it does not work. Comments are also appreciated.

Regards,

Guy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwgcyr said:


> Hi Shawn and others,
> 
> I am using dropbox to share the Excel file and our main advantage is that the folder and files become collaborative and subscribers receive a warning if someone makes an update to it or add something to the folder. No more link to an outdated file.
> 
> ...


That makes sense, and your Excel File looks good. Thanks for sharing it. :thumbup:


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

Anyone have used my Excell Cheat Sheet spreadsheet with the filter function?

Please provide feedback, I am willing to further improve usability.

Regards,

Guy


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

bmwgcyr said:


> Anyone have used my Excell Cheat Sheet spreadsheet with the filter function?
> 
> Please provide feedback, I am willing to further improve usability.
> 
> ...


Have used your excel sheet. Looks good for now. Will feedback if I see something obvious. Thanks, anyway.


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

bmwgcyr,
Hello! May I have access to your Excel file in your dropbox?

Thank you!


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

bmwgcyr said:


> PM sent to g4movtpt, I shared a link to the Excel file


thanks a lot


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

MWPos said:


> bmwgcyr,
> Hello! May I have access to your Excel file in your dropbox?
> 
> Thank you!


With pleasure, please give me an e-mail address to share the dropbox folder and files

Regards,

Guy


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

My small contribution...


----------



## DrRx (Jun 18, 2013)

*Couple of additional suggestions ...*



MWPos said:


> My small contribution...


Excellent summary, and easier to navigate than the spreadsheet format for newbies like me! A couple of (mostly self-serving) small suggestions to add for completeness:

1. Double blink euro hazards when hazards engaged

2. Set Adaptive Brake Light -> flashing brake lights

3. Decrease g-force to activate ABL in #2 above. (ie increase sensitivity of ABL).

5. Passenger mirror tilt further down when reverse gear is engaged

6. Increase rain sensor sensitivity for auto wipers

7. Fog lights on when car is unlocked (Welcome Lights)

8. Tail lights on with DRL

9. 8 shortcut buttons instead of 6 (uses Mode and AM/FM buttons)


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

DrRx said:


> Excellent summary, and easier to navigate than the spreadsheet format for newbies like me! A couple of (mostly self-serving) small suggestions to add for completeness:
> 
> 1. Double blink euro hazards when hazards engaged
> 
> ...


I am sorry I did not check in on this thread sooner...I will research these and update my list. If you have coded these functions, may I send the update to you for a thorough proof-reading? I want to publish only what has been verified in coding and is known to work. As an example of one that I took off of an earlier list was GPS time synch for iDrive...The coding was correct, but I've not heard of proof that it does work so I took it off of my list.


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

MWPos said:


> I am sorry I did not check in on this thread sooner...I will research these and update my list. If you have coded these functions, may I send the update to you for a thorough proof-reading? I want to publish only what has been verified in coding and is known to work. As an example of one that I took off of an earlier list was GPS time synch for iDrive...The coding was correct, but I've not heard of proof that it does work so I took it off of my list.


Those will be good additions, I just did not yet have time to do the research and the testing.

Please send the update to me and I will consolidate, test and publish. I already know that there are a few of the codes that did not work on my F10 550, nor on my wife X3 but still worth leaving in the spreadsheet for others to test and confirm.

Regards,

Guy


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

minor updates and corrections


----------



## dhirm5 (Jan 16, 2013)

MWPos said:


> minor updates and corrections


Thank you for posting this - much better than the other that's floating around.


----------



## Sonicendeavor (May 20, 2013)

MWPos said:


> minor updates and corrections


Thanks MWPos. Very helpful!
One question. Is this parameter for the seatbelt reminder *sound*? I assume so because there's another parameter for the seatbelt reminder display, but just checking. 
(2014 F10 535i)
Disable seat belt reminder - driver and pax
ACSM => 3000 => SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_FA (or SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Fahrer) => nicht_aktiv
ACSM => 3000 => SBR_BF_GWF_SBR_BF (or SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Beifahrer) => nicht_aktiv

Thanks!


----------



## 0ffline (Nov 24, 2013)

I have seen today on CAS a function that cuts off terminal 15 when the driver door open, I will try to deactivate and report if works...


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

*BMW F10 2010 Auto stop/start*

F10 2010, Can anyone please enlighten me on how I could code auto stop/start to be off as I don't have

TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF Turn Auto Start/Stop OFF by default

TC_MSA_MEMORY Sets car's Auto Start/Stop function to start in the last used setting (e.g. Off) when the engine is started

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NeoNapster said:


> F10 2010, Can anyone please enlighten me on how I could code auto stop/start to be off as I don't have
> 
> TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF Turn Auto Start/Stop OFF by default
> 
> ...


Buy you have an F10 that has Auto Start Stop feature?

What is the name of your CAS CAFD file?


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Shawn thanks for your speedy response, yeah my f10 has the auto stop start,

CAS[40] [C450302]
CAFD_0000000F_005_019_005

Is this the correct information?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NeoNapster said:


> Hi Shawn thanks for your speedy response, yeah my f10 has the auto stop start,
> 
> CAS[40] [C450302]
> CAFD_0000000F_005_019_005
> ...


Yes. You are right. The settings are not there. What is your car's I-Level current:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Shawn, here is the information you requested.

F010-11-03-512


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NeoNapster said:


> Hi Shawn, here is the information you requested.
> 
> F010-11-03-512


I think this is your problem. This is ISTA/P 2.42.2 from March 2011, which is very old.

I think your car needs to be dealer programed before you will have the ability to code Auto Start Stop.


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think this is your problem. This is ISTA/P 2.42.2 from March 2011, which is very old.
> 
> I think your car needs to be dealer programed before you will have the ability to code Auto Start Stop.


Will they charge me!!? lol


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NeoNapster said:


> Will they charge me!!? lol


They shouldn't. They are supposed to disable ASS for free if you request it, which means they will have to program the car.


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh great I will contact them today, cheers for all of your help Shawn  Merry Christmas


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

Pffff contacted the dealers and it's a no go they will not disable it, they said its to do with emissions, pathetic!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NeoNapster said:


> Pffff contacted the dealers and it's a no go they will not disable it, they said its to do with emissions, pathetic!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I think you dealer is lying to you, as they just don't want to do the work.

Unless every new car from every manufacturer being sold in your country comes standard with ASS feature, then they simply can not make this claim that yours must be enabled.


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

Just phoned another dealer and they said that there was no software that would allow this option so I told them they were wrong, hung up and rang back the original one, asked them for a software upgrade, they asked what for and I said that when I play music from my HDD every time I stop the music gets a slight glitch in it, it's booked it for them to take a look hopefully they'll upgrade unless someone can tell me something to say that will guarantee a software upgrade 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NeoNapster said:


> Just phoned another dealer and they said that there was no software that would allow this option so I told them they were wrong, hung up and rang back the original one, asked them for a software upgrade, they asked what for and I said that when I play music from my HDD every time I stop the music gets a slight glitch in it, it's booked it for them to take a look hopefully they'll upgrade unless someone can tell me something to say that will guarantee a software upgrade
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Never say "every time", say it is "intermittent". With "every time" they will try to reproduce, and determine their is no issue when it works fine for them, but with an "intermittent" problem, just because it can't be reproduced, it does not mean it does not exist.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

If your dealer tell you that there's no software to disable ASS he's lying to you. In ISTA/P you have the option to turn off the ASS and this program is standard for every dealer!!

CU Oliver


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> If your dealer tell you that there's no software to disable ASS he's lying to you. In ISTA/P you have the option to turn off the ASS and this program is standard for every dealer!!
> 
> CU Oliver


They did and they are, I don't know why they're lying to be honest but it's bloody annoying


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I found a new code for F10, maybe to other models too.

JBBF:
IRWECKER_AUSWIRKUNGEN -> nicht_aktiv

This turns of "battery discharged while stationay" -warning plus prevents shutting down of terminal KL30F during the warning.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> I found a new code for F10, maybe to other models too.
> 
> JBBF:
> IRWECKER_AUSWIRKUNGEN -> nicht_aktiv
> ...


Thanks. I don't recall ever seeing this warning though. When does it appear? Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

No I don't have the picture. I think it's a problem in cold countries. I got it every time I used my aftermarket Webasto parking heater, now it is fixed with this coding. It appears if both of the following things are happening at the same time during vehicle sleep mode: Battery discharge current over 0,8 A + consumed energy over 1 Ah. It also seems to appear if battery charge level drops to too low level in very cold climate (-10c and lower, battery voltage drops when the temperature drops -> ibs thinks that the car is wastin energy). Check "Closed-circuit current monitoring" on ISTA for more detailed explanation. The system is simply too sensitive, this coding has not caused empty battery for me.

Edit. The error also shuts down terminal 30F so after starting the car many electrical consumers will be shut down or get reduced amount of energy (seat heating etc).

edit2


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

Well an update, had the car into BMW after showing them the SIB 12 15 12 and they're now saying that my car needs a software update with the cost of £150 and then an additional charge of a release code from BMW for doing the software upgrade.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NeoNapster said:


> Well an update, had the car into BMW after showing them the SIB 12 15 12 and they're now saying that my car needs a software update with the cost of £150 and then an additional charge of a release code from BMW for doing the software upgrade.


If you car is under warranty, and your car is experiencing a problem identified in an SIB, then it is warranty to work for the dealer to fix it, which BMW should have no problem approving the dealership to do. If your dealer won't seek approval from BMW AG to do the work as warranty repair, then you need to contact BMW AG and complain.


----------



## bluedawn66 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks! Very useful info. 
It's what I looking for...
I will try to coding my car myself. Um... may other's help can be needed.


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,
Hope someone can help.
2 things, 
1) fitted the OEM rear camera, does anyone know how to activate by coding ?
2) In the UK, when you press the heating AUTO button it activates the A/C, can this be disabled ? Managed to do this in an E70 within the IHKA module but can't see equivalent in F10.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dewispew (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi everybody, great to see the updated sheets. 

I tried to get the xls from the dropbox link, but it gives me an error:
"Nothing Here. The file you're looking for has been deleted or moved."

Should I look some other place?

Thanks again


----------



## chizi (Feb 10, 2014)

MWPos said:


> minor updates and corrections


i need help in coding paddle shifter im new to coding


----------



## Andrea F11 (Mar 24, 2014)

*"Chirp" activation works for me*



dmattiazzi said:


> My car have a aftermarket alarm installed from bmw.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


"Chirp" activation works for me!!!

As I said in another thread, a few months ago I did install the original bmw alarm (from official dealer).
Precisely that the retrofit installation, does not provide for the LED under the rearview mirror but somewhere else (no matter where)
As instructed, I did:
*HU_CIC3000 Acoustical_lock_confirmnicht_aktivaktivaudible: Aktiv*
*FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Entschaerfen = aktiv*
*FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Schaerfen mit Klappenbeachtung = aktiv*

I must say that within the module FZD, I found 2 active green CAFD: the items to change were in the first.

@dmattiazzi in italian ;-)

ciao, l'attivazione del "cicalino" a me funziona!!!

Come ho detto in un altro thread, qualche mese fà ho installato l'allarme bmw originale (da un concessionario ufficiale).
Preciso che l'installazione postmontaggio, non prevede però il led sotto lo specchietto retrovisore ma da un altra parte (poco importa dove)
Come da istruzioni, ho fatto:
*HU_CIC3000 Acoustical_lock_confirmnicht_aktivaktivaudible: Aktiv*
*FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Entschaerfen = aktiv*
*FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Schaerfen mit Klappenbeachtung = aktiv*

Però devo dire che all'interno del modulo FZD, ho trovato attivi 2 CAFD verdi: le voci da modificare si trovavano nel primo.


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

My Chirp works perfectly although the "FZD" lines weren't present and I just had to change the Acoustical_lock_confirmnicht_aktiv


----------



## f01driver (Jun 23, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> To remove Brake Energy Regeneration. Battery gets charged to 100% instead of 80%, charging voltage is all the time around 14.5 volts (Temperature around 0 C, 32 F). I have confirmed from Varta's technical support that this is okay for AGM battery, actually a bit older BMWs without BER and with AGM use this voltage all the time. This is great on colder areas if you have problems with battery charge.
> 
> DME
> iGR -> OFF (removes regeneration)
> ...


Thanks for finding this.

Just a note; you can enable or disable this feature on f01's and on early f01's which were built in 2008 which didn't have this feature enabled at the factory.


----------



## fahadcom (Jul 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Make sure these are on too:
> 
> FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Entschaerfen = aktiv
> FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Schaerfen mit Klappenbeachtung = aktiv


What this code's will do ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Akkustische Quittierung Entschaerfen = Acoustic acknowledgment when Disarming.
Akkustische Quittierung Schaerfen mit Klappenbeachtung = Acoustic acknowledgment of Arming depends on the door status.


----------



## fahadcom (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Shawn and others,
In FZD -> 3001 -> Alarm type there is "initwert" , "US", "ece", and "gb" or something like that. Do you have any idea what's the different? because my alarm set to "ece"


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, but I have no idea on the Alarm type regional differences.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

Is the Google spreadsheet being updated, or is there a more recent "master list"? I cross-referenced some of my coding that isn't in the spreadsheet:
* Enable Launch Control (for pre-LCI F10 that have updated software): EGS => 3000 => LC => aktiv
* Electrical system shutoff when driver's door is opened with the engine off: CAS => 3000 => TC_LOGIC_KLR_OFF_DOOR => aktiv

There's a couple of new features that someone did for me that I don't have the codes for, but can be on the list of "available options":
* Use Siri with a long press of the voice command button on the steering wheel.
* Entertainment/radio volume indicator popup


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

dupe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have no idea about the Google Spreadsheet version, but my F10 v.3 .pdf version has not been update in quite a while, since before NBT came out. I just haven't had any time to spend on it. My hope was PandaNL's Coding Database would supplant it.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=718701

http://www.bmwcodingdatabase.com/

The codes for Siri and Volume OSD are:

HU_NBT => CE_DEVICE_SPEECH_RECOGNITION = aktiv
HU_NBT => VOLUME_POPUP_DISPLAY = aktiv


----------



## Sonicendeavor (May 20, 2013)

mness said:


> Is the Google spreadsheet being updated, or is there a more recent "master list"? I cross-referenced some of my coding that isn't in the spreadsheet:
> * Enable Launch Control (for pre-LCI F10 that have updated software): EGS => 3000 => LC => aktiv


Is enabling Launch Control on pre-LCI's advisable? My understanding is that the torque converter was beefed up in order to handle LC on the LCI's.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

Sonicendeavor said:


> Is enabling Launch Control on pre-LCI's advisable? My understanding is that the torque converter was beefed up in order to handle LC on the LCI's.


I saw your posts asking about that, but I don't remember you getting an affirmation that there were mechanical changes.


----------



## yans (Nov 26, 2013)

How does one activate LC on LCI models?
Thanks.


----------



## yans (Nov 26, 2013)

How does one activate LC on LCI models?
Thanks.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

yans said:


> How does one activate LC on LCI models?
> 
> Thanks.


Check your owners manual. No coding needed.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## MoldCAD (Jan 18, 2013)

A complete noobie here; is there a code to change USB or BT sound volume independently from the FM Radio volume in the F10?


----------



## yans (Nov 26, 2013)

mness said:


> Check your owners manual. No coding needed.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Not on my 520d M Sport??!!??
Yans.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

yans said:


> Not on my 520d M Sport??!!??
> Yans.


Do you have the Sport Auto Transmission (SAT)? If so, the LCI's should have Launch Control enabled from the factory (at least the US gas models do, so I'm not certain about a 520d).

Put Mode into Sport+ (or press the DSC button once for Traction Control enabled).
Shifter to the left (M/S).
Press brake firmly and hold it.
Press gas all the way down till you feel the click of the button on the floor.
Checkered flag and "Launch Control Activated" will light up on the dash.
(Engine will rev to about 2500 rpm)
Release the brake while keeping the gas down and away you go! Release the brake quickly after the flag, you have 3 seconds so as not to overheat the transmission.


----------



## yans (Nov 26, 2013)

Mine is just an Auto with NO paddles 

I will mention to my mate, he has paddles etc in his F30.

:bigpimp:


----------



## ynqj2004 (Jun 21, 2014)

thank you


----------



## MoldCAD (Jan 18, 2013)

Just e few questions (F10 with NBT, iPhone 5):

- does setting the option PIN_HTML_EMAIL_BROWSER to active actually allow to display HTML-formatted emails?
- does setting the option PIM_SPEECH_TO_TEXT actually enable dictating messages to be sent as answers to SMS/email?


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

MoldCAD said:


> Just e few questions (F10 with NBT, iPhone 5):
> 
> - does setting the option PIN_HTML_EMAIL_BROWSER to active actually allow to display HTML-formatted emails?
> - does setting the option PIM_SPEECH_TO_TEXT actually enable dictating messages to be sent as answers to SMS/email?


I enabled these on a f10 m5 and didn't notice anything different. Might only work on android

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## MoldCAD (Jan 18, 2013)

Sonicendeavor said:


> Is enabling Launch Control on pre-LCI's advisable? My understanding is that the torque converter was beefed up in order to handle LC on the LCI's.


Any 100% confirmed news on that subject?


----------



## craig321rolex (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi all,

My MY2014 F25 has front and rear PDCs, I was driving it through a tight multi story car park the other day and switched PDC on, this worked well but after some time it disengaged as you'd expect.

What I'd like to know is it time or speed which turns the PDC off when in drive and can that be increased via coding? I've looked in the PDC module and couldn't find anything too obvious.

Many thanks,


Craig


----------



## MoldCAD (Jan 18, 2013)

Sonicendeavor said:


> Is enabling Launch Control on pre-LCI's advisable? My understanding is that the torque converter was beefed up in order to handle LC on the LCI's.


Again guys, please someone with pre-LCI (2013 model F10) confirm whether making Lauch Control active is safe with the pre-LCI hardware (mostly the torque converter). I have just coded it, but didn't have guts to press the gas pedal all the way down (till kick-down click) while braking - no LC flag icon 

Questions are:

- has anyone successfully activated LC?
- *is pressing past kick-down necessary for LC to engage?*
- as far as "advisable", I guess coding LC active cannot do any harm by itself, but actually using it (provided it works) is another matter...

Of other things I coded all work fine:

- Sports Display (and its activation while engaging Sports mode) - well, a gimmick really. The car shows 180 kW / 350 Nm no matter how much loaded, even though I have it tuned to some 225 kW / 420 Nm

- long press for Siri direct communication with iPhone (again disappointing in that: a) "Turn on Cellular data" if I forgot to do so before docking the phone in the cradle - no Internet, no Siri and b) "Launch BMW Connected" after killed by incoming phone call - no joy, as Siri will refuse while driving" )

- ACC off by default (success - no more engine turn-offs right after starting a trip in the morning with the engine still cold)

- volume OSD working (and showing which source's volume's being changed; useful)

*PS*. Thanks Shawn


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

MoldCAD said:


> Again guys, please someone with pre-LCI (2013 model F10) confirm whether making Lauch Control active is safe with the pre-LCI hardware (mostly the torque converter). I have just coded it, but didn't have guts to press the gas pedal all the way down (till kick-down click) while braking - no LC flag icon
> 
> Questions are:
> 
> - has anyone successfully activated LC?


I did on my 2013 535i (pre-LCI). My car had a software update to the 2014 software, so I don't know if the LC would have worked with my original 2013 software, I hadn't tried coding it before.



MoldCAD said:


> - *is pressing past kick-down necessary for LC to engage?*


Yes.



MoldCAD said:


> - as far as "advisable", I guess coding LC active cannot do any harm by itself, but actually using it (provided it works) is another matter...


Remember, without LC you can still brake-torque (hold brake, gas to 2500-3000 rpm, release brake) to "launch" manually. LC is just doing it a little more "controlled" with the computer handling the throttle. So it's probably no "worse" than a manual launch. I've done it a couple of times on empty roads just to check it out, but I wouldn't do it from every stop light.

Since you coded it, try it out. It all happens pretty quickly. Once I floor the gas, the flag comes on and in no short order the revs stop at about 2500 and I release the brake. You're not "holding" the gas on for more than a second before releasing the brake.


----------



## MoldCAD (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks man - may I know which is the software level in your car now? Mine is *51.3.002*.

*PS*. Yes, I did try brake-torquing my car a couple of times before, but only with the gas pedal half-way down; out of my "mechanical sympathy" to the converter never do it again. So basically, without a solid info no hardware changes are necessary for it to withstand LC-ing, this is an academic discussion  Oh, and which is you car's production date? Mine is November 2012, and I wonder if the extended dashboard was already prepared (the LC flag icon/info have been already present amongst the available LCD patterns to be lit).


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

*f10 coding*

Hello everyone, I am trying to code unlock doors and transfer ringtone. I have tried many times its just not taking. For the ringtone I set inband ringing to active and werte =01 and for the unlock doors er_keyout_autovr
to active werte= 01. Am I missing something? All my other coding works fine. thanks for a great forum.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Are you changing both the predefined Drop Down box setting and the custom Werte value setting simultaneously?


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

No I wasn't. I didn't even change the werte value at first but after several attempts I decided to try the values. For the ringtone besides inband_ringing set to aktiv and werte=01 does ringtone need different settings? For unlock doors the only coding is done on er_keyout_autovr= aktiv, correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Inband ringing is Phone Model dependent. It does not work on many phone models.

For er_keyout_autovr to work, it requires the car auto lock first, not manual lock. Under iDrive "Settings" => "Door Locks", both the "Unlock button" must be set to either "Driver's Door" or "All Doors" and the "Lock after starting to drive" checkbox must be checked. Then after car is driven and auto locks, er_keyout_autovr should work.


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. I will check I drive settings.


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

That did it. Doors now unlock. Thanks Shawn.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

copoutec said:


> That did it. Doors now unlock. Thanks Shawn.


:thumbup:


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

you sure you are saving the file in the FDL editor and coding the right FDL file with the Code FDL button ?


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

yes did it multiple times. Got everything to work but importing my ringtone. Doesn't seem to work with my s3 phone


----------



## magre1963 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi shawnsheridan, first of all thank you for the time you spend on the forum, but most of all for helping me out a few weeks ago with valuable advice. 
I wanted to take advantage of your kindness by asking if there is the possibility to prevent the exterior side mirrors (I've a bmw 525d 07/2011 model f10) to open up again once reaching 40 kmh: 
Unfortunately, in my city there are very narrow streets and the cost side mirror is really high .... 
I tried to look at the various command strings but can not seem to find the right one. 
this possibility exists, or my research is useless? 
thanks again to you and all other users of the forum. I read them with interest.


----------



## magre1963 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi shawnsheridan, first of all thank you for the time you spend on the forum, but most of all for helping me out a few weeks ago with valuable advice. 
I wanted to take advantage of your kindness by asking if there is the possibility to prevent the exterior side mirrors (I've a bmw 525d 07/2011 model f10) to open up again once reaching 40 kmh: 
Unfortunately, in my city there are very narrow streets and the cost side mirror is really high .... 
I tried to look at the various command strings but can not seem to find the right one. 
this possibility exists, or my research is useless? 
thanks again to you and all other users of the forum. I read them with interest.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Side Mirror threshold speed in km/h for automatic unfold in forward motion.

FRM => ASP_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_AUTO_AUSKLAPPEN = Werte As Desired [28 HEX = 40 Decimal (40 Km/Hr = 24.85 mph)]

Side Mirror threshold speed in km/h for manual fold in forward motion.

FRM => ASP_MAX_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_BEIKLAPPEN = Werte As Desired [14 HEX = 20 Decimal (20 Km/Hr = 12.43 mph)]


----------



## magre1963 (Jun 8, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Side Mirror threshold speed in km/h for automatic unfold in forward motion.
> 
> FRM => ASP_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_AUTO_AUSKLAPPEN = Werte As Desired [28 HEX = 40 Decimal (40 Km/Hr = 24.85 mph)]
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawnsheridan !! 
Tomorrow I will try to enter a new value. 
I hope that the mirrors remain closed until at least 50-60 kmh ...... 
Thanks again!  :thumbup:


----------



## Depa (Jan 6, 2015)

My Car is germany and mi internet - google is in German . How can i change to spanish?? Thanks


Sent from my iPad Mini using tapatalk


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Overwrite SA851 in VO with SA856 and vo code CIC/NBT.

CU Oliver


----------



## Depa (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok, and over Combox module??


Sent from my iPad Mini using tapatalk


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

And Combox if you have one. To be on the safe side Kombi as well.

CU Oliver


----------



## will_f1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Came across this online database, quite good

http://www.bmwcodingdatabase.com


----------



## will_f1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Came across this online database, quite good

http://www.bmwcodingdatabase.com


----------



## abhay (Jan 21, 2016)

*xview activatied*

coded x view on my f10 530d today
not very useful but something new. it shows realtime pitch and roll by a nice grafic along with a realtime surveyors compass 
also,enabled SIRI 
tried changing HUD from l6 architecture to SIDE band arch... dont see any change. can somebody tell if there is any difference in it?


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

abhay said:


> coded x view on my f10 530d today
> not very useful but something new. it shows realtime pitch and roll by a nice grafic along with a realtime surveyors compass
> also,enabled SIRI
> tried changing HUD from l6 architecture to SIDE band arch... dont see any change. can somebody tell if there is any difference in it?


What are these changes? Please list the code change that you are trying?
Also, kindly list the pitch/roll code changes that you made.


----------



## abhay (Jan 21, 2016)

hu_nbt
x_view----active
pitch and roll related entries to trajectory 1
i will try to attach a pict tomorrow


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

abhay said:


> hu_nbt
> x_view----active
> pitch and roll related entries to trajectory 1
> i will try to attach a pict tomorrow


thanks....


----------



## mrossi975 (Apr 16, 2016)

hi,
could please share the details of how to activate x-view on an F10?

[email protected]

Much appreciated. thanks.
Michele


----------



## mrossi975 (Apr 16, 2016)

hi,
could please share the details of how to activate x-view on an F10?

[email protected]

Much appreciated. thanks.
Michele


----------



## mrossi975 (Apr 16, 2016)

hi all,

is there a newer version of the F10 Cheat Sheet?
If so could you post the link?
I am particularly interested in lighting codes (trying to enable inner headlights somehow).

thanks,
Michele


----------



## ferret (Jan 12, 2016)

mrossi975 said:


> hi,
> could please share the details of how to activate x-view on an F10?
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


All you need to do is search the forum, don't be lazy. Here is all info you need to get x-view on F10:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=741247&highlight=


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

DrRx said:


> Excellent summary, and easier to navigate than the spreadsheet format for newbies like me! A couple of (mostly self-serving) small suggestions to add for completeness:
> 
> 1. Double blink euro hazards when hazards engaged


did anyone managed it?

thx

//edit: i have found this in frm:
ESS_ECE_BLINKFREQUENZ , but its possible to set only 3hz or 5hz.. maybe if the werte will be edited to higher rate..


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> did anyone managed it?
> 
> thx
> 
> ...


In other chassis, 3 Hz is usually the factory setting. 5 Hz is already fast enough. If you blink too quickly then it will not appear to be blinking and defeat the purpose.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> In other chassis, 3 Hz is usually the factory setting. 5 Hz is already fast enough. If you blink too quickly then it will not appear to be blinking and defeat the purpose.


i have default 5hz.. and it blink as standart...but thats still NOT the same effect like on e9x ..which was like:

https://youtu.be/rmAjF6nCff8?t=32m8s


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> i have default 5hz.. and it blink as standart...but thats still NOT the same effect like on e9x ..which was like:


I only scanned, but all I see are front lamps and not rear brake lights.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSiLDY-abRU

You can both check storage info to see acceptable values as well as code and test.


----------



## Aqiboss (Dec 2, 2020)

gstephens said:


> *Click Here for F10 Cheat Sheet*
> (Opens google spread sheet)
> 
> Thanks to DreamCar for all the work to put these docs together. I've been doing some coding of my 2013 F10 and have imported his PDF into this Google Spreadsheet and made some updates based on my experience.
> ...





gstephens said:


> *Click Here for F10 Cheat Sheet*
> (Opens google spread sheet)
> 
> Thanks to DreamCar for all the work to put these docs together. I've been doing some coding of my 2013 F10 and have imported his PDF into this Google Spreadsheet and made some updates based on my experience.
> ...


Can I get F10 2014 BimmerCode app expert setting cheat sheet


----------



## Everywhere90 (Oct 3, 2020)

A bit off topic, i'm looking for a expert cheat sheet for bimmercode for my f10 520d 2012. Also does anyone know if there is option for lane assist? Just watch a youtube video and aparently is prewired and hidden behind he light control switch and you can simply buy the switch panel and code it or just code it as activ.


----------

